# T-Mobile picture texts



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Does anyone know if T-Mobile can accept picture texts from callers outside the T-Mobile network (Verizon, AT&T, etc.)?


----------



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea they can my girl has sprint and has sent me pic texts before.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

G-Stress said:


> Yea they can my girl has sprint and has sent me pic texts before.


deleted response


----------



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea I can receive pic's from her.


----------

